# SUB in DUPAGE County IL



## triplaz (Nov 6, 2008)

I have 06 Ford F350 4x4 with 8' plow and salt spreader on it.
Also 06 Nissan Titan 4x4 with 7'6" plow on it
I have my own shoveler crew for sidewalks.
Let me know if you have a job for me.
Currently I live in Downers Grove IL, but I might move to Addison before snow season starts.
Thank you.

Sincerely,

Irmantas Zilinskis
BRICKS R US, INC.
Masonry and Brick Paving.
P: (630) 362 - 6244
F: (630) 786 - 3117


----------

